# Bangkok locals: tell a newbie where to buy...



## mp413 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to try and stock up on some things in Bangkok before moving up the Mae Hong Son, can anyone tell me a good shop where I can find (or best neighborhood to look for): 

- some specialty groceries, i.e. good olive oil, parmesan, maybe some canned things like anchovies? 

- cheap new or good used electric guitar and amp 

- nice suits for hot weather (tailor maybe? is that doable in a few days) 

- designer perfume, bath products 

Also, is it feasible to ship some of this stuff up to MHS using Thailand's postal service? Is there some sort of preferable delivery service? Or should I just fly it up with me as excess baggage? 

thanks!! 

mp413


----------



## SteinKR (Jul 17, 2008)

mp413 said:


> I would like to try and stock up on some things in Bangkok before moving up the Mae Hong Son, can anyone tell me a good shop where I can find (or best neighborhood to look for):
> 
> - some specialty groceries, i.e. good olive oil, parmesan, maybe some canned things like anchovies?
> 
> ...




Hi MP413;

You can check out the following places;
1. Food; Villa Market has a very good selection of European food. Carrefour is also a good options. Sure you will find what you are looking for there. Many locations around the city, i.e. Villa Market (between Sukhumvit 33 and 33/1), Carrefour (end of Suk. Soi 26 - next to Rama IV).

2. El. Guitar; Check out MBK - BTS to National Stadium. I know they have what you are looking for there.

3.Suite; Tailors everywhere in Bangkok. They can make on short notice (24 hours.....), but can be an advantage to go through a few fittings.

4. Parfume; Go to any Department store in town (Emporium, Siam Paragon, Central Chit Lom and so on)


Good Luck!

SA


----------



## richosr (Feb 11, 2009)

*Shopping in Thailand*



mp413 said:


> I would like to try and stock up on some things in Bangkok before moving up the Mae Hong Son, can anyone tell me a good shop where I can find (or best neighborhood to look for):
> 
> - some specialty groceries, i.e. good olive oil, parmesan, maybe some canned things like anchovies?
> 
> ...


Hi, I found the best place for European foods to be Central (their show-house store) next to the British Embassy in Bangkok. They have almost everything there, and a very good deli of fresh meats, cheeses etc. Almost all types of European vegetables such as parsnips, and a very large selection of American items. While you're there the Central department store upstairs has a wide selection of suits, European and American goods in all departments and if ex-pats register with them you get a 5% discount. Details of the 5% discount card can be found here: central.co.th/visitor/expat.html
Centrals web site can be found here: central.co.th/index_en.html(English Version).

Hope this is useful,

kindest regards

Steve


----------

